# Need Help With Plastisol Print Flaking Off



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I recently had some plastisol transfers made by Silver Mountain Graphics, They came here on time and the service was great but when i did my test print and threw it in the wash i started having some issues.

The Print started flaking off and some of the small designs looked like it was starting to crack. I pre pressed the shirt for 5 secs and had the temp at 380. Any tips what i can do to correct this? I have a few extra plastisol sheets and extra shirts so i just need some help.

thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you use brand new t-shirts for your test print or used t-shirts? It could also be due to under pressure. The supplier should provide the pressing specs.


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

I used a brand new Gildan G200 t-shirt, I followed the directions provided by Frank at silver mountain graphics. I might try to put a soft fusion pressing pillow under to add additional pressure for the print.


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you contacted Silver Mountain? It’s always best to talk to your vendor first about problems. Give them a chance to help or fix any problems you may be having.


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah, I have to wait till tomorrow morning, i was hoping to get an early jump as this order is due by friday. i will see what he says in the morning


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Frank from silver mountain graphics has contacted me, i sent him some pictures and he says he might have an idea of whats occuring, hes gonna run a test tomorrow, i hope its not the prints because my order is due Friday morning....dont really have any extra time to wait for a new shipment.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

did you preheat your platten first, you need to. also I'd prepress the shirt longer to make sure all the moisture is out of it.


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

superD70 said:


> did you preheat your platten first, you need to. also I'd prepress the shirt longer to make sure all the moisture is out of it.


Yes, i would preheat the platen then pre press the shirt a few times then print the actual design. Been trying to get a hold of frank all morning with no luck either. I hope i get this sorted out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I had some transfers from Silver Mtn and half of them did exactly the same thing. The ink was over cured. 

Just in case:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, i believe they may be overcured as well, Frank said he pressed some extra ones on some shirts he had and they were fine, Not sure though, Hes supposed to send me some extra's but i doubt that will do any good because my order is due tomorrow. I will just have to try pressing them with the great tips u gave me and hope for the best.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Jose. I have no problem addressing this issue we have with you publically as i want to get to the source of the problem. the extras i sent will not help you in your order for tomorrow as there wasnt enough to cover your order ( i sent them regular ups for that reason). My point in sending them to you with the t's that we triple washed and dried was to show you that these in my opinion were not overcured. They did not flake nor wash off and held as if they were just printed. 

My feeling from seeing your pict was and still is that the 
pressure was either not adequate or the heat wasnt
hot enough to get a clean release. I only say that after i tested the extras from your order. Before that i had an open mind.

Like i mentioned to you last night i would have to test them this morning. I did talk to you about this shortly after 1pm today as this was the fastest i could get to printing and testing your prints that i only found out from you 4:55pm yesterday from your email that you had a problem.

Im a fair and reasonable man. I sent you the printed t's i tested along with the extras i had on hand from your order for you to see my results. I only wished 
you were closer so that this couldve been resolved
in time for your order to get out.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Rick. I am assuming your talking about the 6color order we did for you with a Pelican on it? Yes it happens from time to time. Were all human. I hate making mistakes, but when i feel i did; i own up to it and will always try to make things right.


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Frank,

I appreciate all the help and the time you took to try to resolve my issue. I dont have anything against your company or your just was looking for some help due to the time restraints on my order. I do appreciate you commenting on my post.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What kind of press do you have?.....
Did you test the temperature of your press?.....If so how?....


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, I had another vendor contact me and send me out some prints and they came out perfect so i know its not my press. In the end i finished the order as it was for a very important retreat and i hope overall the prints hold up to the wear and tear of washing. If not i will give my clients a credit and go through a different company in the future.


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got the samples that Silver Mountain Graphics sent me and there the same as the shirts i made, if i scratch the design it flakes off. I was even told the shirts were washed however they smell brand new and dont show any signs of being washed at all with the factory folds still in the fabric.


----------

